# Surefire, PK & CPF History in one important light



## Rat (Mar 16, 2013)

Well I was going to post a few images of this light in the rare Surefire thread but then I thought this light deserves more it deserves its own thread to show the great history it has behind it in CPF.
I was very lucky a few weeks back to be offered one very special light. So here is the story behind the light. I found out most of the history behind this light after purchasing it.So it's been a great ride.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*
The Photon King 1 PK Special *


Back in 2003 Paul Kim & Dr J Matthews donated this light as a fundraiser for CPF to generate some needed cash input for this great site.
Here is a post that PK posted in the Auction thread dated 11-18-2003


*Dear fellow Flashaholics,

On the behalf of my super cool boss, Dr. John Matthews, the founder of SureFire, I am happy to donate this experimental flashlight for an auction. 
I hope this little token of share can help CPF and welcomes new custodian of the piece of SF history.

Dr. Matthews and I appreciate all supports from CPF and wish the best for its prosperous future.

Respectfully,
Pk*




The Photon King 1 is a proto type turbo head made by PK back in 2003 only two of these heads were ever made.

There was only the one that was paired with a special PK engraved M6 body and this is that very one.
After all these years with three other CPF members owning it at one stage of its life it is still in Mint condition I could not find a mark on it. That’s a testament to the care taken by all the previous owners.

1. Cataddy -USA the winner of the Auction in 2003 he won it for $1725.00 
Sold to

2. kakster -UK 
Sold to

3. London Lad -UK
Sold to

4. Rat –AUS (A very happy Man)


A little about the light.

The LED is one I have never seen before an *X bin* 5W Side Emitter Luxeon LED driven by a constant current driver at approximately 1400 mA. The LED is domed in a very high cylinder dome and sits on a very attractive hunk of copper that looks a bit like a flower. For its age it performs great still a very good thrower that could compete with some currant lights easy.
The M6 PK engraved body has a very smooth feel to it. I would say after it was engraved with PK’s signature it was then covered in a few coats of clear or clear HA ? It feels just like the finish on those Surefire Abel lights if you have ever felt them they are very smooth in the hand.

If anybody has any more info on this light I would love to hear from you. Also if anybody has some of the missing photos from the original thread I would love to see them. The one with PK handing over the light would be great to see. Maybe Mcgizmo Don can help here ? I’d say the lot was lost in that big crash CPF had some time back.

You can read the original thread here http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...oton-King-1-Auction&highlight=Photon+King+PK1


I would like to thank these people for making it happen.

*"London Lad*" Graham for selling & shipping this great light to me great service as always.

*"Jamesmtl514"* James for his part in making this happen.
I sound like I just won a Oscar  


Opening pic by *"McGizmo"* Don

All other images by “*Khaytsu”

*




































I hope you enjoyed your trip down memory lane.

:wave:


----------



## bound (Mar 16, 2013)

Wow wow wow wow wow wow........................:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## bound (Mar 16, 2013)

1. Cataddy -USA the winner of the Auction in 2003 he won it for $1725.00 
Sold to


2. kakster -UK 
Sold to


3. London Lad -UK
Sold to


4. Rat –AUS (A very happy Man)
Sold to

5.bound -CN(The very very very Happy Man!)
＜＜I'm looking forward to the emergence of the results＞＞


----------



## jkt (Mar 16, 2013)

Wow,now you should get it's brother PK2.


----------



## Rat (Mar 16, 2013)

bound said:


> 5.bound -CN(The very very very Happy Man!)
> ＜＜I'm looking forward to the emergence of the results＞＞





 :laughing: :lolsign:

You never know what the future brings.


----------



## Rat (Mar 16, 2013)

jkt said:


> Wow,now you should get it's brother PK2.



I believe there is only one man that could make that happen. 

I could be talking to him right now I think :thumbsup:


----------



## bound (Mar 16, 2013)

Rat said:


> :laughing: :lolsign:
> 
> You never know what the future brings.



Yes! But hope is my goal! 
Even if no success, but, I have to go to two hundred percent of the effort! 
Thank you for let us appreciate the great work! 
Congratulations on your have it has CPF history! 
It is worth to use for all cost.

Cheers


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Mar 16, 2013)

Great thread and thank you very much for sharing this story and pictures with the community.

Let it be known i played a really small part. I'm just really happy that it went to someone who could appreciate it and give it the home it deserves!


----------



## Tana (Mar 16, 2013)

This... is... so... awesome...


----------



## archimedes (Mar 16, 2013)

Wow ... congratulations, my friend ! :buddies:

I had heard about this a little while ago, and am glad you decided to post this up, to share with all of CPF 

It seems that you have a new avatar, now, too ...


----------



## Silgt (Mar 16, 2013)

Impressive...congrats William on such a special addition to your collection :thumbsup:


----------



## Rat (Mar 18, 2013)

archimedes said:


> Wow ... congratulations, my friend ! :buddies:
> 
> I had heard about this a little while ago, and am glad you decided to post this up, to share with all of CPF
> 
> It seems that you have a new avatar, now, too ...




Thanks guys
Yes archimedes I think it is Avatar worthy.

cheers


----------



## Tana (Mar 18, 2013)

Rat said:


> Thanks guys
> Yes archimedes I think it is Avatar worthy.
> 
> cheers



Well, you've had that avatar for like two weeks now, I believe... I was wondering what it really is but was too lazy to do some google-fu...


----------



## Rat (Mar 20, 2013)

Tana said:


> Well, you've had that avatar for like two weeks now, I believe... I was wondering what it really is but was too lazy to do some google-fu...



Glade I saved you all that time from goggling.

:wave:


----------



## luisma (Mar 28, 2013)

Williams Congratulations I just came across this thread, this is indeed a great Surefire light and it does deserve it's own tread as a tribute to its history, I am very glad you are the owner of the Light I know it found a good home. 

Luis


----------



## Patriot (Apr 7, 2013)

Ahhh, it's all coming back to memory now Rat. Thanks for sending me to this thread!


----------



## sween1911 (May 22, 2013)

William, your collection is fantastic. That light is truly very special. Thanks for sharing dude!


----------



## Rat (May 30, 2013)

luisma said:


> Williams Congratulations I just came across this thread, this is indeed a great Surefire light and it does deserve it's own tread as a tribute to its history, I am very glad you are the owner of the Light I know it found a good home.
> 
> Luis





Patriot said:


> Ahhh, it's all coming back to memory now Rat. Thanks for sending me to this thread!






sween1911 said:


> William, your collection is fantastic. That light is truly very special. Thanks for sharing dude!





Thanks guys I do think I am very lucky to own this light. It's just so nice I love it and the CPF story behind it is a bonus :thumbsup:


:wave:


----------

